# Looking for A Tank



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

I am searching for a very specific tank to go in our living room. Its gonna have some requirements and i'm hoping with people experience on here that maybe I can be pointed in the right direction. 

It would be going on an end table in our living room and the table is a hexagon shape. And i'd say in order to keep it on the middle of the and not on the pointed ends the tank could be no more than 17 inches by 14 inches. 

We have cats so the tank needs:

To be heavy enough that they can't push it around. So i'm thinking maybe a glass tank. Between 2.5-5 gallons. Hoping to maybe keep it around 3.5 gallons though since the end table needs to be able to hold the weight. 

Needs a cover/hood. I can't have the cats sticking their paws into it or attempting to get on top of it (we have big cats). 

It needs to have a filter or a place for a hob filter. Can't have a sponge filter since we have a cat who likes to bite cords and they would bite the tubing up. We'd just use a cord protector on the other cords. 

My mother has her heart heart set on getting either a white halfmoon or a dumbo eared halfmoon (or as close as she can get to halfmoon). She loves the huge fins. So I dont want something too tall either. 


I did sort of like the Fluval Spec III but with the modifications I had to make for my Spec V im kind of put off and hoping there is a cheaper or better option.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Tetra crescent? http://www.petco.com/product/113683...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums

Tetra cube? http://www.walmart.com/ip/20693135?...23897272&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=18283950120&veh=sem

Or check here: http://www.truaqua.com/clearance.html


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.petco.com/product/113683/Tetra-Crescent-Desktop-Aquarium-Kits.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums

YES this one would be perfect for you! I have one of these and its so nice. not using it though. but I do have water in it for the cats so they don't drink the fish water. LOL


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I wouldd also recommend the tetra crescent I have one and it's amazing! Also there are some review on it saying the lid doesn't fit. Don't worry it only doesn't fit when there's no water in it. When the water is in it will fit like a charm! GL with the bettas!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay I currently have a Marineland Cresent 5 gallon for one of my bettas: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquariums-stands/marineland-5-gallon-crescent-aquarium-system-zid36-17293/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-17293&_t=pfm%3Dcategory 

And to be honest. Its not my favorite. Some days I hate it. Its acrylic and it always shifts and moves and seems like its going to break (its always making creaking noise when I fill it. More than I would consider normal). And I always have to be careful of the led light so I dont make a crack because its clamped on.

So i'm slightly hesitant about the Tetra Crescent. How is it on those issues? Cause in the picture on the site it looks like it has the same base as my current one.

Otherwise I do like the look of both it and the cube. The acrylic part makes me slightly iffy. I'd be slightly worried of them moving the cube while its on the stand, but im thinking I could not use the stand.

I do kind of like the Truaqua one but the one I really wanted on there was out of stock. *sigh* 

Ha ha I feel ya Tree. I leave a container on the cupboard with a small fish plant in it cause my cats like drinking out of it so they can see how deep the water is. I took it away when I was done soaking plants but I felt so bad cause they kept looking for it. So I sacrificed a silk plant and put it back out permanently. lol
http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...-catid-300013?var_id=36-17293&_t=pfm=category


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

So far I think the Tetra Cube is winning. 

Theres also a Petco Preferred brand that is a 3.7G and is glass. For 49.99 that isnt on their website. Anybody have any experience with that one?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

that is true. I did not like the Acrylic look. Never had a problem with it making noise though when I moved it around. All of my tanks are now glass.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Marineland actually has a hex tank. It may be taller than you'd prefer, however please remember that you can make some nice variable levels using driftwood and plants (even fake ones, or craft mesh with suction cups, etc) and fish LOVE to explore and interact with their environment. 

As a benefit, it is a full 5 gallons and will thus be a lot easier to maintain. 

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...agon-aquarium-zid36-17292/cat-36-catid-300065

I believe it uses an incandescent bulb, which means if you switched it to a fluorescent or LED you could probably grow live plants.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> Marineland actually has a hex tank. It may be taller than you'd prefer, however please remember that you can make some nice variable levels using driftwood and plants (even fake ones, or craft mesh with suction cups, etc) and fish LOVE to explore and interact with their environment.
> 
> As a benefit, it is a full 5 gallons and will thus be a lot easier to maintain.
> 
> ...


 We aren't sure how much weight we want to put on the end table thats why we were a bit hesitant to go to 5 gallons (it would be nice though since my other two boys are in 5 gallons). Maybe being acrylic and not glass could off set that. It is a little taller than i'd like for a dumbo halfmoon though. Dont have to worry about the plants though. I have a black thumb. So far I can keep marimo and lucky bamboo(not in the tank) alive. And thats it. *sigh* 

I'll have to check this tank out when I get up to Petsmart later in the week. Thanks!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Been looking more and I also found these:

The Classic 4 gallon one not the pillar:
http://www.marineland.com/Products/fish-tank-aquarium-starter-kits/starter-fish-aquarium-kits.aspx

It looks nice but it didnt give me any measurements.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Five gallons is 50-60 pounds, which really isn't all that much for any decent wooden piece of furniture. I think it could probably be okay. 

You should try some plants that are near impossible to kill like ludwigia, bacopa, anubias, java fern, and floaters. I can't kill them. I've tried.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

The end table is heavy but I dont think its all real wood. I think some of it might be pressed wood/board stuff. We dont know for sure. 

Maybe i'll have to look for one and try it out. Can any of them get by without having to add too much extra stuff just for them? If we start getting into fertilizers and such I will probably end up killing them. The beauty of marimo and lucky bamboo is all I have to remember is to water or change water. Not a lot can go wrong.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's an Amazon link with dimensions for the Marineland Classic 4 gallon: http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Cl...rds=Marineland’s+Classic+4+gallon+starter+kit

I quite like the look of that one, myself!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks!

Ouch. Yeah I like the look of it but its got a lot of negative reviews on amazon. No matter how pretty I guess that ones off the list.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh, ow. Yeah. :/


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If it helps, I had two five-gallon tanks on an end table for several months with no problems. Also, when considering dimensions remember that the hood is included in the height. I usually subtract 2" for the hood. Here's a link with calculates weight with substrate and decorations included:

SaltyZoo's Tank Setup Calculator

I just bought this tank for my ADF and Archibald the Betta. It's dimensions are 14.9 x 9.4 x 15 high so it might be a tad too wide. I am replacing the UGF with an AquaTop IF203 internal. Some of the discontinued tanks can be found on eBay but for more $$.

SC380 Semi-Circle Aquarium System Black/Gray


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the 2.5 gallon aqueon minibow. I had it on the mantle for months actually. Frankly, I HATED the filter, but mostly because I wanted to grow plants and it's in the way of the light. If you get the incandescent, the light can be switched for a CFL easy and it grows plants fabulously. There is a 5 gallon version as well. 
PS, I have a cat and she is totally unable to get into the minibow. Trust me, she's tried.  Nor is she able to bump it off of the table it's now on.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If it helps, I had two five-gallon tanks on an end table for several months with no problems. Also, when considering dimensions remember that the hood is included in the height. I usually subtract 2" for the hood. Here's a link with calculates weight with substrate and decorations included:
> 
> SaltyZoo's Tank Setup Calculator
> 
> ...



Yeah they are pressed wood board so they arent the strongest, but they are freakin heavy. Not so heavy that I cant carry it by myself but a lot heavier than I thought pressed board would be. I'd like to get a 5 gallon if it would hold it. 

My Mom is kinda hooked on that Tetra Cube...should not have showed her that. She likes the cube ones and its the cheapest. *sigh* 

Thank you for the link though. Thats really useful. 

Price is part of the problem. I think we really only wanted to do about $50 for a tank and then I have to order a Hydor Theo Heater so that about another $15. Plus plants and gravel. And then the fish wont be cheap, moms got expensive taste in bettas. So trying to find the discontinued tank I like for more money probably isnt gonna be an option. 





aselvarial said:


> I have the 2.5 gallon aqueon minibow. I had it on the mantle for months actually. Frankly, I HATED the filter, but mostly because I wanted to grow plants and it's in the way of the light. If you get the incandescent, the light can be switched for a CFL easy and it grows plants fabulously. There is a 5 gallon version as well.
> PS, I have a cat and she is totally unable to get into the minibow. Trust me, she's tried.  Nor is she able to bump it off of the table it's now on.


 I've heard a lot of people say the didnt like the filter so I struck the mini bow off the list pretty early. Though the hood was the reason I looked at it in the first place. I though the newer white version was pretty.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is this one too small?

Aquarium Fish Tank Nano AT20 w/ LED Light - 2 Gallon Silver

The 2.5 linked below might be another option as it's $15.00. Since it comes with a canopy instead of a hood you can filter and light it pretty much as you choose. TruAqua offers BF members 20% off their IF series filters (PM me for the code). An IF-201 would be around $10.00 and would work in this tank. I turn the spray bar to the wall to baffle. I found a nice LED on eBay when my Mini Bow's hood crapped out for $12.00 which included shipping.

Grreat Choice® 2.5 Gallon Glass Aquarium & Canopy | Aquariums | PetSmart


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Is this one too small?
> 
> Aquarium Fish Tank Nano AT20 w/ LED Light - 2 Gallon Silver
> 
> ...



The first one is a little small. I dont ever want to go back to anything under 2.5g. And honestly if I wasn't worried about the end table I would be pushing a 5 gallon definitely. Both my boys were so much happier in 5 gallons than anything smaller. 

And I actually have the second tank. I used it before I upgraded to my 5 gallons. Though I do not have a glass canopy with mine. I kept it incase of a tank emergency so I would have a spare. And when I was testing it to make sure it didnt leak my big cat was able to move it. Not a ton but he put his weight against it when it was almost completely full and it moved. 

I really like that filter though. I need to keep that saved to my computer. Cause one of these days I wont be able to resist a betta from one of the pet stores and i'll have to quick set up the 2.5g.  And it would be nice to have a little filter for it. 




God I feel super picky and hard to please. :BIGshame: Sorry. Its not completely me I promise. Its hard to make sure im pleasing my mother with this tank and still be giving this betta the best home possible. Keeping a betta in the living room means she has to ok the tank to. Sorry. You guys are so helpful.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think either you or your Mom are being picky. You have to get something that works and you like. 

Plus, you have to consider the cats. I can, however, give you a trick to keep them off the tables, etc.: Double sided tape. It is self-correcting, doesn't hurt anything except the cat's pride.  My Mom's cat sat on top of the fridge and would bop unfortunates on the head. A cat behaviorist friend told me to try the tape. Worked like a charm. You do have to leave it in place for several weeks so they can "unlearn" the behavior.

The up side is the cats don't associate the tape with you like they do the water pistols since the tape is there even when you're not.

BTW, I'm not associated with AquaTop/TruAqua. There is a new code that's good through the end of the year.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I always add that rubber grip mat stuff like they use for shelf lining under my tanks, does wonders as well in the interim.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> I always add that rubber grip mat stuff like they use for shelf lining under my tanks, does wonders as well in the interim.


That's a great idea! Cats couldn't move anything placed on the mat and it could be trimmed so it didn't show. I'll file this one away.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

The Tetra cube is pretty nice. I set up the 1.5 gallon version as a snail tank for my Dad, and i love the way it's visible from the top and the sides. The LED light won't do much for growing plants, but as a tank, it is pretty awesome! The 3 gallon one would work great for a betta. Even the filter is nice with it. And, @ $30 it leaves room in your budget for a heater and thermometer.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I don't think either you or your Mom are being picky. You have to get something that works and you like.
> 
> Plus, you have to consider the cats. I can, however, give you a trick to keep them off the tables, etc.: Double sided tape. It is self-correcting, doesn't hurt anything except the cat's pride.  My Mom's cat sat on top of the fridge and would bop unfortunates on the head. A cat behaviorist friend told me to try the tape. Worked like a charm. You do have to leave it in place for several weeks so they can "unlearn" the behavior.
> 
> ...


 Its pretty much a chore keeping them off the table sometimes. They dont really stay on it though. They just use it to get on our laps or go across it when one is between Mom and I. Maybe I should clear off the end table ahead of time and put down some double sided tape now so when the tanks comes they would stay off. Our first cat could avoid it like a champ. We would have had to tape the whole countertop to keep her down. lol

Though our cats normally listen to me. Somehow I managed to be in charge. My mom can say no a million times or even yell it till she was blue in the face and maybe 1/20 times they would listen. I just gotta say it in a stern voice and down they get. 

Cool. Do you have to pay to be a member of that or something? 



Pandanke said:


> I always add that rubber grip mat stuff like they use for shelf lining under my tanks, does wonders as well in the interim.



Thats a neat plan. I have towels down under mine on the dresser. I think I need some of that rubber mat stuff for the table though. 




aselvarial said:


> The Tetra cube is pretty nice. I set up the 1.5 gallon version as a snail tank for my Dad, and i love the way it's visible from the top and the sides. The LED light won't do much for growing plants, but as a tank, it is pretty awesome! The 3 gallon one would work great for a betta. Even the filter is nice with it. And, @ $30 it leaves room in your budget for a heater and thermometer.


If it could manage a low light plant or just my marimo im satisfied. Theres normally a light right by the end table as well so im thinking low light would be ok if I wanted to try it. 

It would be nice to have extra money. $50 was highest we wanted for the tank knowing that we would need an extra $15 for the heater and more for the decor. And then more than likely at least $20 for the fish. We were hoping to come out right around $100. 
(and considering we want to get both a Furminator and a baby scale for the cats, any extra money is great. lol)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought a digital postal scale on eBay to get shipping estimates for my Cholla but I also use it to weigh Russell and Edward (our nine-month-old Shih Tzu). If they're cheaper then baby scales that might work for the cats. I think I paid $14.00 on a "Best Offer" and that included shipping.

If you were asking about being a member of AquaTop, you don't; I just like to let people know I get nothing for handling the code for them. Like Planted Aquariums Central, they are doing this for Betta Fish members and want to make sure they're the ones benefitting instead of someone who lurks but doesn't join.

Furminators are great! We use it on Boo, our English Setter.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I bought a digital postal scale on eBay to get shipping estimates for my Cholla but I also use it to weigh Russell and Edward (our nine-month-old Shih Tzu). If they're cheaper then baby scales that might work for the cats. I think I paid $14.00 on a "Best Offer" and that included shipping.
> 
> If you were asking about being a member of AquaTop, you don't; I just like to let people know I get nothing for handling the code for them. Like Planted Aquariums Central, they are doing this for Betta Fish members and want to make sure they're the ones benefitting instead of someone who lurks but doesn't join.
> 
> Furminators are great! We use it on Boo, our English Setter.



I never thought of a postal scale. The baby scale we are looking at is $45 off amazon. Theres some postal scales for $20 on amazon. And its even still got a hold feature. Thats amazing. 

Oh I see. Thats cool. Maybe i'll have to come poke you if I decide to buy that filter. lol

Our cats get so many hair balls and they aren't the greatest at being combed. I'm hoping a furminator would help.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This is the postal scale I purchased. I did a Buy It Now and paid $14-$15. It does have a "hold" feature.

Accuteck 50LBX0 2oz All in One PT50 Digital Shipping Postal Scale w AC Postage | eBay


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> This is the postal scale I purchased. I did a Buy It Now and paid $14-$15. It does have a "hold" feature.
> 
> Accuteck 50LBX0 2oz All in One PT50 Digital Shipping Postal Scale w AC Postage | eBay



Okay i'll take a look at that one. Our largest cat is 15lbs so we need a big enough scale. Weight loss balancing for 5 cats is hard when one is overweight and one is underweight. lol


----------

